

The Worst (And Most Important) Smuggling Job in the History of Literature - lx
http://mentalfloss.com/article/60619/worst-and-most-important-smuggling-job-history-literature

======
lx
The case: United States v. One Book Called Ulysses -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._One_Book_Calle...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._One_Book_Called_Ulysses)

